# Duplicator - advice and comments pls.



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I have experimented with Skiis, shiis and foots. These meet many objectives very nicesly but it doesn't meet one of my objectives. However, I did learn from constructing the above to know what next to tackle.

I'm going to begin the construction of a duplicator. For those unfamiliar with it, Bob3j has some interesting photographs of his posted in various places throughout this forum. However, the duplicator has not been produced for a while now and the more I look at it the more I'm convinced that although it is nice, it still doesn't meet my requirements. I've also researched the marketplace and they come in a variety of shapes and sizes and proportionate price tags. I'm frugal if not downright cheap so I'll pass on the store-bought variety and strike out on my own.

There are three elements that make up the duplicator, the base which includes the track, the running shaft with wheels, and the duplicating carriage with the arm.

Here's where I need your council. I may need to work with stuff as much as 18" wide. What size would you suggest, length, width and height.

What bits would you suggest. Some duplicators come with 1/8" shaft bits and there are organizations that even supply them to the duplicator market place.

What is your opinion of using a dremel with a duplicator. This is a variable speed from 5 to 35 thousand rpm. It would take the 1/8" bits. What speed would you run at. Or, I have a Makita 3700 that runs at 33,000 rpm but it only accepts 1/4" bits and is a single speed.

Bear in mind that the heavier and more powerful the router, the more difficult it will be to control the whole action.

Do I include the ability to enlarge or shrink similar to a pantograph?

Any other opinions, observations or recommendations?

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi allthunbs

This is would I would suggest 

24" x 48" and 16" tall (swing) for the base 
forget the dremel , I would suggest a Bosch Colt or PC router motor because they are both round and would be easy to mount.
The Bosch and the PC are both VS, the Bosch Colt can only take on 1/8" and 1/4" bits, The PC can take on the 1/8",1/4",1/2" shank bits..

Bits,, the prime bit would be the one below, but you can use any carb.bit you want to use...
PreciseCarve 1/4" (0.250 in.) Shank Tapered Ball-Nose Carving
http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp

Do I include the ability to enlarge or shrink similar to a pantograph?
Yes,, buy using a offset on the guide bar ( just like a brass guide ) almost.

========





allthunbs said:


> I have experimented with Skiis, shiis and foots. These meet many objectives very nicesly but it doesn't meet one of my objectives. However, I did learn from constructing the above to know what next to tackle.
> 
> I'm going to begin the construction of a duplicator. For those unfamiliar with it, Bob3j has some interesting photographs of his posted in various places throughout this forum. However, the duplicator has not been produced for a while now and the more I look at it the more I'm convinced that although it is nice, it still doesn't meet my requirements. I've also researched the marketplace and they come in a variety of shapes and sizes and proportionate price tags. I'm frugal if not downright cheap so I'll pass on the store-bought variety and strike out on my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Bob: I'm looking at the 1/8" bits that are used in CNC machines. There is one that looks like a cluster of saw teeth. It's called a chip-breaker and it is at this url: http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/fcrouter.asp . It looks absolutely lethal. Functional speed 20,000 --> 60,000 rpm. However, I just bet that sucker could do some real material removal in a hurry. Opinion

Althunbs


----------



## radioflyer (Dec 21, 2008)

I am also working on a carving duplicator, this one will only copy 1 to 1 same size but I bought 20mm rods two that are 60 inches and one action bar that is 55 inches - my drawing calculations put the final product as capable of 53 inches long and 18 inches wide and will have a rotating fixture to produce carvings in 3D - like duck decoys.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi allthunbs

This bit is the one that is used in the CraveWright machines 
It can and will remove tons of stock in a hurry ,, it's used as the prime router bit because it can do it all ,almost 

It's great bit, it's bit high in price but it's cheaper than buying them from cravewright or Sears...great for making signs because it's has a small taper to it unlike the normal router bit, less chance of breaking.. 

Prime bit used in the CraveWright machines ▼
http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp


The link you posted 
Chip-breaker Router Bits , is 1/8" diam.. most would not like using this bit in a hand router or table, it's just to easy to break...it's made for the CNC equipment..


====






allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob: I'm looking at the 1/8" bits that are used in CNC machines. There is one that looks like a cluster of saw teeth. It's called a chip-breaker and it is at this url: http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/fcrouter.asp . It looks absolutely lethal. Functional speed 20,000 --> 60,000 rpm. However, I just bet that sucker could do some real material removal in a hurry. Opinion
> 
> Althunbs


----------



## silverleaf (Jan 14, 2011)

Are there plans out there for a cheap router copier? Those linear bearing asbys are EXPENSIVE. I saw a different one at dept.150m.com but it looks almost too cheap. Any one know?


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Did you eventually find something suitable?


----------

